# Train graveyard



## khurbanx (Mar 19, 2019)

Train graveyard - march 2019 

Hey all taken me about 7 years so sign up to this site  but im not new to exploring - I started back in 2013 - 


this explores is heavily reported so I won't go into many details itself 

*
the explore *​
I know about this place for a few years - I Hit up this location with two other explore, we must have spent a good few hours down at the trains  - WE GOt back to the car as it beeps down with rain could time that better 

anyways here a few pictures 

Anyways - I'll only post my explores that I think are worth it :


5Train graveyard 2019 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



4Train graveyard 2019 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


2Train graveyard 2019 by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Where be the photos? I was looking forward to them.


----------



## khurbanx (Mar 19, 2019)

im sorting it out now - they showed up in the report on edit but not on the main report :s


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 21, 2019)

khurbanx said:


> im sorting it out now - they showed up in the report on edit but not on the main report :s



Theres 3 there showing, is there more? looks good from them but need more!


----------



## khurbanx (Apr 2, 2019)

i did not take many photos tbh - was to busy doing my video lol  ..


----------

